
Warp, Cloudflare's Free VPN, Is Now Publicly Available for iOS and Android - whitepoplar
https://warp.plus/pWpA
======
amatecha
Is that an affiliate link? (the "pWpA" after the domain in the URL)

But more importantly, is it just me or does using a free VPN seem like a super
risky idea? haha

~~~
dzhiurgis
Thread without affiliate link:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21067602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21067602)

------
ridgewell
What's the underlying technology? WireGuard (via BoringTun)?

I see there's two tiers, Warp and Warp+. Supposedly Warp+ has better/optimal
routing that lets you avoid local ISP congestion. It's $7 CAD/month. This
would be pretty cool on desktop for gaming, etc.

~~~
jgrahamc
In the original blog [https://blog.cloudflare.com/1111-warp-better-
vpn/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/1111-warp-better-vpn/)

"We also knew it was critical that we ensure Warp doesn’t meaningfully
increase your battery usage. We built Warp around WireGuard, a modern,
efficient VPN protocol that is much more efficient than legacy VPN protocols."

And Warp is why we wrote BoringTun: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/boringtun-
userspace-wireguard-ru...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/boringtun-userspace-
wireguard-rust/)

------
papermachete
Cloudflare controls a great portion of the web. How useful is hiding from
websites with this VPN?

~~~
jgrahamc
Warp isn't designed to hide you from websites you visit. It's designed to
secure the connection from your device.
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/1111-warp-better-
vpn/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/1111-warp-better-vpn/)

~~~
papermachete
I'm under the impression a lot of people fall for the marketing and use VPNs
for privacy.

~~~
ridgewell
Still protects you from hijacking at public wifi hotspots. Doesn't let you
watch geolocked content (US Netflix), and probably doesn't let you torrent
either.

~~~
papermachete
Is it better than Tor in your opinion?

~~~
robjan
In terms of privacy? Definitely not. With Tor, it's extremely hard to trace a
packet from end to end but in this case there is a high chance that Cloudflare
is both your VPN provider and the CDN for the site you are visiting meaning
they could theoretically know exactly who is looking at what.

------
CHsurfer
I signed up some months ago and am using the DNS service on my iphone, but is
says that I am #192604 on the WARP waitlist and that they will let me know
when it's ready.

~~~
jgrahamc
Try updating the app.

------
yug
Eating my iphone's battery like crazy

------
pnako
Cloudflare is doing a great job improving privacy and security on the
Internet. Not only they helped websites move to HTTPS, now they also do that
on the client side too! Soon, 99% of the traffic on the Internet will be
encrypted. Except, of course, for the traffic that goes through Cloudflare
data centers, but that's a small price to pay for privacy and security.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_chip](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_chip)

~~~
papermachete
Gosh I hope this is sarcasm.

